# Natural Treatments for Arthritis



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

I haven't been diagnosed with arthritis, but as I get older I do have some aches and pains, and think about caring more for my joints, etc.  I take natural supplements like Omega 3 fish oil, Glucosamine Sulfate, MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane), vitamin D3 and vitamin k2...all of which are useful for bone health/inflammation.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone with any medical conditions should always check out any supplements, herbs or vitamins they are considering using for both side-effects or drug interactions if they're on prescription meds.  I guess the glucosamine for diabetics was disputed over the years, but it seems like it's okay according to this article...



> Diabetes: Some early research suggested that glucosamine sulfate might raise blood sugar in people with diabetes. However, more recent and more reliable research now shows that glucosamine sulfate does not seem to affect blood sugar control in people with type 2 diabetes. Glucosamine appears to be safe for most people with diabetes, but blood sugar should be monitored closely. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/807.html



Yucca and Devil's Claw, I don't know their effects on blood sugar.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

One of the best anti-inflammatory foods that I have found is raw pineapple. It also helps stop pain, so when I have a really bad day with my arthritis, I usually get a pineapple, and don't have anything else to eat besides that, and it will usually have me up and walking again before too long.
I try to stay away from desserts because I have learned that I pay for it if I have anything with much sugar in it. I am ok with a dab of honey in my coffee in the morning, but if I have a bowl of ice cream, or a piece of apple pie, the next day will have me crippling along again. If I just have the apple, I am fine, so I mostly try to stick with fresh fruit for a dessert or treat.


----------



## MercyL (Jul 29, 2013)

The time to care for joints comes long before we reach adulthood.

Osteoarthritis, or "wear and tear" joint inflammation, develops over years and years of bending, lifting and all other activities requiring joint movements. By the time symptoms appear, it is too late. You have already worn much of your joint cartilage away. Unfortunately, most people do not think about his until they have already caused damage. Treatments deal with symptoms, but there is no cure. 

However, there are lots of people selling all sorts of "cures". I have never seen medical imaging presenting evidence that glucosamine regrows cartilage. Bone spurs (osteophytes) and worn cartilage still shows up on medical imaging, as far as I know,even when the patient has used glucosamine, faithfully.

If you want to treat your arthritis with supplements, I suggest starting with only one. Then, wait 6 weeks before adding another supplement. In other words, add your supplements in 6 week intervals, and not all at once. This makes tracking your results easier and, if you react badly to a supplement, you'll be able to pin down possible causes without wading through 20 supplements


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't apologise Di. There is a lot of faith medicine out there and I think it is important to take a dose of reality every now and then.
I'm having trouble with osteoarthritis of the knees. I reckon my habit of jumping off the top of high slippery dips as a child didn't help. 

My GP has checked me out and says I will eventually need a knee operation but not yet. My weight doesn't help and I'm in a bit of a downward spiral in that the sore knees deter walking and lack of exercise leads to weight gain and also very weak thigh muscles.

Ergo, the current regime is to alleviate the pain with panadol osteo and engage in an exercise regime designed to build up the thigh muscles. This will take some of the  pressure off the knee joint and allow me to walk more. 

Because of other medical conditions and medications, certain treatments are counter indicated and I do believe that it is very important to follow the doctor's advice before self medicating in any way.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 9, 2013)

arthritis,  take 1000 mg of vit c , 1000 mg of msm 1000mg calcium (calcium hydroxyapatite most asorbable form), 1000mg chicken collegen 2 . vit c and msm build new cells in the body so it should be done every 12 hours to get even cell growth. it can take up to 6 months to work, usually only a month or two, so don't give up. it will take the pain away. also some people should not eat white potatoes cause two to four days later the arthritis will flare up


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 10, 2013)

diwundrin, never heard of auto-immune resistant cells, i believe poor digestion is what causes auto-immune problems,when the gut is out of balance,molecules can pass thru the intestinal wall into the blood and the body sets up an immune complex.this info is for rheumatoid,  it may work for osteo, don't know, if i had osteo i'd try it. it works for rheumatoid. i never said it was a magic bullet cure,if digestive problems cause rheumatoid you can't cure it, you stop eating the food that causes the problem,and get your gut bacteria right. in some people white potatoes will cause a flare-up within 2 to 4 days. most people want an immediate fix, if it doesn't work right away the quit,the damage will occur if you don't do anything,when you get rid of the pain,and become mobile again, it doesn't matter if it took 6 mo. or 2mo. i did this treatment in the early 1990's in two months i was pain free, i do not eat white potatoes, once i did, 3 days later had a bad flare-up, took the vit c, msm, chic coll 2, and calcium. in 4 days pain gone, i haven't had any real problems in about 20 years, if you don't think it works don,t do it. i'll continue to tell people the treatment,it doesn't matter to me if they do it or not,they are the ones with the pain


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 11, 2013)

> "My dear, if there was a cure for Arthritis someone would have won the Nobel Prize for finding it."


Sums it up nicely ...... I try to alternate between creams, tablets and nothing just to confuse it.  

*Happyflowerlady*,  where do I put the pineapple again?


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 11, 2013)

_Well it's not where the sun don't shine lol i think HFL meant that you eat it, you should have some lovely pineapples growing where you live  DB_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 11, 2013)

I think that doctors are important because they can do tests and see what is going on with our body better than we can tell without the tests. However, most doctors are not trained in nutrition at medical school, and they are taught to prescribe chemical medications instead of dietary changes, or natural healing methods. 
Pharma is big business, and both the doctor and the drug company profits when they prescribe a drug to treat our ailments. The products that will be tested and proven to work are obviously going to be ones pharma can sell and make back the research money. No one is going to conduct studies on how well chicken collagen or pineapple helps with arthritis, but that does NOT mean that it is not helpful, only that there is no clinical research proving it, just personal testimony from people that it has helped. 
A bandaid works, whether you know exactly what caused the scrape or not,and  a complete diagnosis will not enhance its ability or to cover and protect the sore while it heals. 
In exactly the same way, a food that helps inflammatory pain will work, whether it has an official diagnosis or not.

I use doctors, but I also try to protect my own health myself without using chemicals when possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2013)

:dito: :iagree:


----------



## nan (Nov 11, 2013)

I would be taking natural cures for my arthritis,rather than chemical potions which can cause other side effects, I have found out just recently that oranges make arthritis that I have in my knees, flare up really badly,I got a real craving for oranges a few months ago and now I won't touch them,because of the pain they give me.
What cure works for some people doesn't always work for others.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 11, 2013)

happyflowerlady, enjoyed reading your comment,it's good to keep an open mind, glucosamine and chroditian ,(please excuse my spelling) only work for about 40% of people, vit c and msm taken togather make new cells in the body, when you add chicken collegen ll , and calcium, 1000 mg of each one, 2 x a day,every 12hours, you give your body everything it needs to rebuild your joints,and it works for everyone, for rheumatory artheritis,everyone is different in some it may take 6 mo,in most much less time,important to take 2 x a day for even cell growth. the cost is less than $2 a day also no white potatoes, it's a very small price to pay to get rid of a lot of pain. in the 1990's i got to the point of being unable to function,i did the 4 nutrients with out missing and in 2 mo i got up in the morning with no pain in my fingers,wrists,and shoulders,i was so amazed it took 2 days to realize no back pain.20 years later no pain my back is strong and no problem,i do take the 4 nutrients now and then for about 1 mo. no white potatoes.


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 12, 2013)

nan, sorry to hear you have arthritis, no one knows the pain till they have it. thankyou for the comment about oranges,i didn't know,white potatoes and 2 days is my trigger. it would be a good idea to fix the problem,because once they cut you your never right again. i took 1000mg vit c 1000 mg msm 1000 chicken collegen ll and 1000 mg calcium 2 x a day in 2 months the pain was gone,it could take longer for some people, important to take twice a day to get even cell growth,i go back on it once or twice a year for about 1 month,20 years later, no pain, no problems. this works well for rheumatory,not sure about osteo. if i had osteo i would try the same thing with vit k


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 12, 2013)

_I have a lot of arthritis as well  Handyman i can get Vit C ok i already have pure MSM powder but where do you get the chicken Collegen bearing in mind i am in Australia, my thoughts would be i won't be able to buy it here_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 12, 2013)

Handyman, i would think that the natural re-building of joints would work even better for osteo-arthritis, since that is the one that affects and degenerates the actual joints, wheras the rheumatoid affects more of the nerves associated with the joints, at least that is my take on it.
I had read before that eating the "knuckles" (joints) of chicken legs and wings would add natural collegen to your body and rebuild your joints when the bones were grating from the loss of collegen.
Potatoes, as well as eggplant, peppers, and tomatoes , are all nightshade plants. I have also read that any fruit/vegetable that comes from the nightshade family will aggravate joint pain. I seem to be able to tolerate these, at least in moderate amounts, but when I have sugary/floury foods, then I can expect to start paying the price by the next day.

As long as I stick to a mostly natural foods diet, unprocessed, and as much raw food as possible, then I can get around pretty well, with exceptions for the weather-related issues, when it is cold and wet. 
Since I also like to enjoy an indulgence (think pizza) every so often, I am usually walking the line between hurting and being mobile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2013)

Bone broth is said to be excellent for joints and arthritis.


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 17, 2013)

I deal with Rheumatoid arthritis, my wife with osteoarthritis.
Some days are good, some not so good. The weather, the work you do, and the food, imflamations, etc , will manifest it self.. trough your joints.
However, i do eat quite bit of fresh fruit, I take apple cider winegar in a glass of water, early in the morning.
Now, if you listen to your Pharmacist, or herbalist, or naturopath, better start to write CV's and look for, 5-10 different jobs. 
You will need them, to cover the cost of all the little jars, that they suggest.
On the other hand, I discovered some ointment, that they use on horses knees and ankles. That ointment doesnt cure, but it is verry efective for pain relief .


----------



## thehandyman1947 (Nov 17, 2013)

*natural treatments for arthritis*

babyboomer, 20 years ago i got info to treat rheumatoid arthritis, it worked so well, i thought by now every would know, when i saw the comments on senior forms(from austrailia) i thought maybe the info hadn't reached australia, so i googled it. couldn't believe all the garbage there, could only deduct that it was put there to confuse. because if you fix it,   you don't need joint replacement. which is a major money industry, all it takes is one person to try it,their regret will be that they suffered, and didn't do it sooner. vit c 1000mg and msm 1000mg build new cells in the body (great for healing scars and burns) chicken collegen ll (2) 1000mg and calcium 1000mg, it should be done every 12 hours for even cell growth, it gives your body everything it needs to rebuild  the collegen and elastin in your joints, everyone is different in the amount of time it takes, it can take a few days to 6 months, but it works for everyone. in u s dollars it's less than $2 dollars a day. certain foods trigger flair-ups, it's wise to eliminate them, white potatoes,  wheat is bad for digestion for everyone cause it damages intestines, and has lectines,that are protiens that bind to carbs. don't know for sure about wheat but it a good place to start. nan says oranges are a trigger, happyflowerlady says nightshade veggies. for osteo i'm not sure, i'd try the same with vit k.  i'm not selling anything and have nothing to gain. there is an article in the newspaper u s a today sept 24 1993, author anita manning about chic coll 2 to treat rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

As someone who has had osteoarthritis for many years I tried Glucosamine Sulfate but I never knew if it helped me or not. A car accident when I was 19 (now 66) has meant quite a bit of arthritis. I had my right foot fused 15 years ago and had some arthritis removed then and four weeks ago I had a brand new knee in my left leg and and the surgeon said the old joint was riddled with osteoarthritis. I guess surgery has been my "fix".

I also contracted rheumatoid arthritis about seven years ago and, wow, did that hurt - incredible pains behind arms and legs and, at its worst, I could hardly move. Steroids was the answer but it took 18 months to clear out - hasnt come back, yet, thank goodness.


----------

